# Zoom 56k USB Modem (Ubuntu)



## ganjamon (Jan 5, 2008)

Greetings, greetings,

I recently installed Ubuntu Linux (6.06), then went out and bought me an external USB dialup modem (Zoom), but I'm having problems getting it setup.

I can run the setup to the end (using the deb or tar.gz archives it comes with), but after the dgcconfig is completed, it outputs; "warning: dgc driver not active". I'm not sure why it says this, as everything seems to have went fine and the device is connected properly, but I have a feeling this is has something to do with the problem. 

The instruction manual doesn't mention anything else except that it should be working, and the only other mention of it on the internet is on this forum, but it doesn't exactly apply to me (not using rpm archive).

From what I understand, Ubuntu should automatically detect the new interface through the network-admin, but it doesn't. I'm curious to see if anyone else has got this working with Ubuntu, since it seems to have little support for us old dialup users.

Regards,
Aaron


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Aaron. More than likely your USB will not work. A serial modem will work & hook up is easy. A good serial modem will work nicely. You can buy for $50.00 or less for used. The USB zoom that I tried was made to work with linux, but I could not get it to work. Zoom says they had some problems to work out. Go to linux & look around. Bartender has site on modems, he would be helpful. Fred


----------

